# VHS Melbourne Reptile Expo 2011.



## VHS_REPTILE_EXPO (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Guy's,

You will be excited to know the next Victorian Herpetological Society Reptile Expo has been booked in and already being organised for 2011. The Expo itself will be held on the 19th February 2011 in the Town Square building at the Melbourne Show Grounds. There will be all the exciting events, breeders, shows and retailers of years past plus much much more so bring yourself, your family and friends down for the Reptile event of the year!!!

Look out in upcoming editions of Scales and Tails and Australian Reptiles magazines for our advertising. 

Breeders, displayers and suppliers there are still very good sponsorship positions vacant so if you are interested, please contact us via PM as soon as possible to secure your spot. Any one else breeders, displayers, or just future patrons with any questions please do not hesitate to contact us through our profile on here. Be safe and we look forward to seeing you all at the Expo next year!!!

Craig and Ben.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats GREAT news !!!

Oh all of us Victorans will be jumping with joy i'm sure!!!


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 22, 2010)

Yay! Have already put it on the calender


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Thats GREAT news !!!
> 
> Oh all of us Victorans will be jumping with joy i'm sure!!!


 yup cant wait


----------



## percey39 (Sep 22, 2010)

Will definetely be making the trip up to this one!!! Any ideas what species will be up for sale? Hopefully i can find some elapids for me, should be a good day for us vic's!!


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Sep 22, 2010)

cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## cmclean (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Craig and Ben,

Great to see it is all now in place for the Expo, congratulations!
We will be there with bells on.

Cathy and Neil Sonnemann


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2010)

WOOP WOOP WOOP !!!!!!

I am still a little excited at the thought!!!!!


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome cant wait


----------



## ExSAS (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## percey39 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmm could be one to have beer at a near by pub afterwards??


----------



## Wally (Sep 22, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Hmm could be one to have beer at a near by pub afterwards??



I hear ya.

Great news for us Mexicans, well done guys. We might even encourage a few Northerners to cross the border and put some money into our economy while we're at it.


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome. I have already lined up two newbies to come along. Good luck with the organising guys.


----------



## kupper (Sep 22, 2010)

jay we going out the night before? :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Hmm could be one to have beer at a near by pub afterwards??


I'll deffo be up for a drink...... maybe not beer though lol

I think i drank my own bodyweight in wine at the last Sydney expo hahahahaha


----------



## blakehose (Sep 22, 2010)

Can not wait!! Hopefully there are some nice elapids up for sale.


----------



## percey39 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah it should be good weather to knock back a few corona's or jacks


----------



## VHS_REPTILE_EXPO (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the interest so far everyone. Keep it up!!! Sorry to everyone who is interested in buying Elapids. Whilst there will be some very interesting animals on display there will be no sales of Elapids at the expo. However it is the perfect opportunity to meet some of the best breeders of very high quality animals so that you can line something up for after the expo. Also I have to say, go easy on the alcohol the night before!! Save your money for the expo!!!


----------



## lloydy (Sep 23, 2010)

Cant wait.
Going to be awesome!


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 23, 2010)

im cominggg


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 23, 2010)

I am soooooo looking forward to the reptile expo...hubby and I are newbies and have a lovely pair of jungles. 

We really want to meet some other breeders and see all the 'stuff' that is out there.....it is going to be sensational I am looking forward to it already !!


----------



## beeman (Sep 24, 2010)

The last expo was good, But to me there was a complete lack of quarantine
practiced by most who were selling there!.

To me the only person that should be handling any of the critters that are for sale is the keeper selling them!

I witnessed far too many supposed buyers going from stall to stall "playing" with the critters that were on offer and then leaving without any of them.

There was a dealer there that would spray TOD into the tub of a hatchie everytime it was handed back to them, this initself isnt a safe practice!


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 24, 2010)

Even apart from quarantine thee is a huge assumption that the 'buyer' knows what they are doing holding the rep !! And with everyone walking around looking and 'distracted' I would have thought there was huge potential for an accident! I know we won't be touching anything because of the risk of taking a 'bug' home to our own animals.....but we will be doing lots and lots of looking !! I guess this feedback might be useful for the organizers to think about a protocol for the exhibitors/sellers to all follow so it is consistent for everyone......so the safety and health of animals is the first concern...... Not saying it isn't in peoples thoughts.....but in the heat of the moment things can happen


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 26, 2010)

That worked well, i'll be flying back from NZ early that morning 



beeman said:


> There was a dealer there that would spray TOD into the tub of a hatchie everytime it was handed back to them, this initself isnt a safe practice!


I remember this too, i didn't like the idea of it.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great news. I live just a few mins from the Melb show ground. 

It's a long shot, but I hope I can find a sexed female Spencer's Monitor there!


----------



## dottyback (Oct 1, 2010)

Out of interest what will be the price for private keepers wanting a stall to sell their animals?


----------



## reptilife (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't wait for the Expo. 
And I'll definitely be up for a Pub Stop afterward!

(And I'll be on the lookout for my first Woma!)


----------



## VHS_REPTILE_EXPO (Oct 12, 2010)

There is no charge for private keepers wanting to sell their reptiles.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 12, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I'll deffo be up for a drink...... maybe not beer though lol
> 
> I think i drank my own bodyweight in wine at the last Sydney expo hahahahaha


 
I thought you might have been a bit of a Cruiser/Breezer man Jay :lol:


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 12, 2010)

Will there be GTP's for sale?
And are URS, SnakeRanch, Roy Pails and Southern X coming down?
Also, Invite Waterrat down haha

AND have an albino Olive for everyone to admire 

im getting a bit too excited lol


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 12, 2010)

VHS_REPTILE_EXPO said:


> There is no charge for private keepers wanting to sell their reptiles.


 
Thats great there is no charge for sellers... hopefully this will encourage breeders to have stalls.



moosenoose said:


> I thought you might have been a bit of a Cruiser/Breezer man Jay :lol:


 
Hahahahaha....... dont judge me lol


----------



## Rossagon (Oct 12, 2010)

Just a quick question. Will private sellers be able to have elapids on display as well as other reptiles for sale?

Cheers. Ross.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 13, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Hahahahaha....... dont judge me lol



Just a wild guess


----------



## kupper (Oct 13, 2010)

He is more a water person if you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Daryl_H (Oct 17, 2010)

i might be keen to have a stall selling ready to go tanks just wondering the cost of a stall is this time?


----------



## blakehose (Oct 18, 2010)

I think i'll start saving now... It will be here in no time. Is there any chance we can see a list of breeders that are intending on being there?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2010)

Rossagon said:


> Just a quick question. Will private sellers be able to have elapids on display as well as other reptiles for sale?
> 
> Cheers. Ross.


Hope so Ross,Ill be there with bells on.
As usual, the Mrs will have to drag my drunk *** out kicking and screaming at the end of the day.


----------



## raged (Oct 18, 2010)

May make the trip down to check it out..


----------



## varanid_mike (Oct 18, 2010)

At this point ourselves; Black Snake Productions and matt Stockdale from Vic reptiles (I think he will be doing it) are the only ones permitted by DSE to display elapids. No other Elapids are allowed on the property due to safety and licensing regulations. But we will have a good range of snakes on display with a couple that are rare in captivity.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2010)

Hope to see your spesh copperhead and the Chappell tiger there V Mike.


----------



## VHS_REPTILE_EXPO (Oct 18, 2010)

Daryl_H said:


> i might be keen to have a stall selling ready to go tanks just wondering the cost of a stall is this time?


 
Tables cost $300 each and are 2.6m long so with one table you will have an area of approx 2.6m x 3m.


----------



## Addam (Oct 18, 2010)

im pretty excited about this  should be good to meet alot of breeders down here


----------



## bigi (Oct 18, 2010)

i have been to all the melbourne expo's, long day as i like a chat, and a good look or three at everything, the hardest thing is trying to avoid all you APS nutters, who put stickers on hats or wear funny ribbons to identify each other, whats it gunna be this year,
snake earings or bells on the shoes


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 18, 2010)

bigi said:


> i have been to all the melbourne expo's, long day as i like a chat, and a good look or three at everything, the hardest thing is trying to avoid all you APS nutters, who put stickers on hats or wear funny ribbons to identify each other, whats it gunna be this year,
> snake earings or bells on the shoes



I'll be wearing the tight short shorts lol


----------



## Wildexpo (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be there, can't wait!
Cheers,
Stimmo


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

im so there.. 
have time to plan ahead, so i can organise a few mates to come along


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 18, 2010)

varanid_mike said:


> At this point ourselves; Black Snake Productions and matt Stockdale from Vic reptiles (I think he will be doing it) are the only ones permitted by DSE to display elapids. No other Elapids are allowed on the property due to safety and licensing regulations. But we will have a good range of snakes on display with a couple that are rare in captivity.



So IF I was to attend I would not be permitted to use my venomous snakes, even though it is part of my business, we have a perfect safety record, no complaints and NO escapes? So why would I want to set up a stand at the expo? The venomous snakes that I have a major part of my business.....is it the DSE or is it the VHS? It wont be the DSE as they are not permitted to place such competitive restrictions on us, we are licensed demonstrators too and they cannot favor one business over another! So if its the VHS is this due to the fact the the VHS support both you and Matt with the lost reptiles home?


----------



## stephen (Nov 18, 2010)

Look out 4 the private breederz 4 a good price,as there will b a fair few shops there looking 2 make a quick mill.l was at the 09 expo & all l saw was ppl lining up at the shop tables that had heaps more 2 offer.My nephew couldnt even get a bluey at the prices there,a 10 year old kid has 2 save pocket money 4 a year inorder 2 get a pet lizard let alone a snake what a joke.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 18, 2010)

Snakehandler: It actually is the DSE that has an issue with venomous animals! I'm sure the expo would survive without your attendance.


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

Yaaaayyy cant wait!!

.........



percey39 said:


> Hmm could be one to have beer at a near by pub afterwards??



I'll meet ya there!


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 18, 2010)

I am sure it would too, despite the fact that I was the sole demonstrator supporting the original event at Camberwell with NO thanks from the VHS......this is not the point, there is more than two (for that matter if you include me more than 3) demonstrators in Victoria with permits to show venomous snakes, to exclude all others would not be fair, reasonable and would be against the whole idea of the expo, to show what people have to offer.......or is the expo to become a mates event where only certain groups are permitted to be there.....DSE dont have an issue with venomous snakes, they have an issue with the way in which they are displayed by some people! I have not committed to the event due to a number of other events that are booked for the day (please note I did ask that the expo be put on later in the year when more demonstrators are available), but if I cannot display my venomous snakes then why would I be there at all?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe they offered their services at no cost? Seeing that the VHS is a non profit organisation after all.


----------



## leviathan (Nov 18, 2010)

ah so excited!! being new to the world of snakes, im very excited to see whats out there!


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 18, 2010)

We have done it for free in the past....again no thanks or acknowledgment from the VHS


----------



## percey39 (Nov 18, 2010)

So which pub are we going to???? Im not big on pubs that are close by so if any one knows of a good one im keen.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 18, 2010)

Why give you any acknowledgement when it's free advertising for your business?


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 18, 2010)

Its simple....its called showing appreciation for what a person does, its called common courtesy.....and if you understand the concept of a business then you know that it was NOT FREE ADVERTISING it did cost money due to not taking bookings for that day, having staff and equipment used at the event, when a person does something for you at no cost, this is generally termed as "sponsorship" of a kind, this requires a simple response, but obviously Carpetpythons you dont agree......I have just been informed by DSE that it IS the VHS who nominated just one business to operate on the day with venomous snakes, it just happens to be the ONE that is operated by a Committee member of the VHS, no other business including Matt Stockdale is permitted to show venomous snakes on the day, and no other business can apply to be part of it.....even if they were doing it for free, no other company is permitted to use venomous snakes......


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 18, 2010)

Did you ask them while you were on the phone, if there was a reason from their side to only have one person do a venomous display? Did you also ask them how they felt about a venomous display at a public event? 

I think your perception of how sponsorship works is slightly warped. If you were not allowed to hand out marketing marterial for your company then I would understand your unhappiness? Is this indeed the case? I would have charged you for the day, as you would get exposure for your business. There is no thanks involved when your business is promoted at an expo. You should be thanking them. 

You should really not help out with expos if you are going to complain about a thank you from the organisers afterwards. You should be thanking them for getting your companies name out there. 

We will have a display at the expo, we are paying big dollars to be there! We also don't expect a thanks from them as they are putting the expo together so our company can benefit from it.


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 18, 2010)

Given I do venomous displays at public events every weekend there is no issue, it is the permit given to the VHS for the expo, they have been asked to nominate ONE company to do a venomous display, it just so happens to be the ONE that is owned by a committee member, it was not offered to any other group....I agreed with the VHS to do the event for free for some recognition in the Monitor Magazine that existed at the time, this did not eventuate and even at the following VHS meeting it was not acknowledged, so before you shoot your mouth off know the details.

Donate 10 of your pythons, give them away anonymously, get no acknowledgment for your efforts and then you can comment....my assistance was sought out, I agreed to terms, they where not met, that is the complaint from then, you may be paying big dollars for your stall, but you will make big dollars from your stall, so why should you be thanked for your attendance. I received no payment from the event, yes I did get some bookings as a result of the event, but no more than had I done an event elsewhere, getting paid to be there.

When a group seeks your assistance, gets it for free, agrees to terms and then defaults, you have a right to be a little pissy about it don't you! I was willing to pay to be at the expo next year too, but when I am not permitted to display my product just as others within my sector of the industry then why should I, if you were not permitted to bring your pythons would you come?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 18, 2010)

Black snake has probably got more to offer than your company?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 18, 2010)

He has also supported the VHS as a committee member over the last few years in his own free time? I think you should get the facts straight before you make allegations about the VHS without knowing the facts. I will not continue this discussion as it would lead to an infraction.


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 18, 2010)

Black snake set up wonderful displays, some of the best that I have seen, I am not saying anything about the quality of his work, just that the VHS have been limited by permits to only one demonstrator with venomous snakes, there are 40 licensed demonstrators in Victoria, it seems very convenient that the one that the VHS use is also the one that has a rep on the committee.....if it is truly a expo of reptiles and to be reasonable to others within the industry, instead of having one demonstrator do it for multiple years, contact some of the others who may wish to display venomous snakes......again I ask you to anonymously donate 10 of your pythons to the VHS auction, no credit given to you at all......step up and show your true colours....or is it all about profit


----------



## Wally (Nov 18, 2010)

percey39 said:


> So which pub are we going to???? Im not big on pubs that are close by so if any one knows of a good one im keen.


 
The Quiet Man in Newmarket ain't too bad.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 18, 2010)

So your day was worth $10000? You should know by know that its all about profit for us breeders!


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 18, 2010)

so your pythons are worth $1000 each.......I doubt it....I am sure you know the actual cost of your pythons!......make an anonomyous donation to the VHS for what you think we would charge....I would like to see that!


----------



## AaronR (Nov 18, 2010)

Interesting read
but looking forward to it regardless of who is there


----------



## varanid_mike (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes it was DSE who the VHS had to ask special permission off to allow venomous snakes to be at that event.


----------



## varanid_mike (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for that Sean; we put a lot off effort into them so I do appreciate that comment 

It’s pretty simple really, I put in what is 2/3 days of my time, pay staff to work at the event and other events, sometimes I hire a truck, and get any extra equipment if I need it and all in all I spend a hell of a lot of money and time to get sponsorship for advertising directed at people who keep reptiles for my services. The problem with that is people who keep reptiles are more likely to herp in Antarctica than to hire me to see animals they have or come into contact with.

Then why do I do it? I get some thanks from people and the VHS (and I don’t need to be told “thank you” to know that I am), but mostly I do it because people gave their time and supported me when I was younger to help me learn as much as could about these animals. I want to give something back to this industry/hobby and to be honest the VHS (Brian, Phil, Pete, Kevin and Andrew) work a hell of a lot harder than I do to do the same thing. Without them the reptile hobby and industry in Vic would be half of what it is. If anyone else wanted to or wants to in the future take my place spending over $1000 to do an elapid and reptile display for free then the VHS will be happy to look at them as well. The VHS is not going to go chasing people around asking for free displays and getting no after no when I was happy to stick my hand up again.

It’s easy for people to winge and complain about the VHS and the expo but it’s easier for people to forget that the VHS is run by volunteers who don’t get many thank you’s and do it all in-between jobs, family and what little of their lives they have to spare. I would never ask for a thanks though as I don’t think I have contributed enough over the last few years to deserve one but there are a couple of people who should be greatly thanked by every single Vic herper, especially those who run a reptile related business off of it.

Anyway that’s my say for the day, hopefully I have made it clear that the VHS only ever has good intentions and I think it’s clear I’m not gaining a profit from this so I don’t see where the problem lies.

Im really looking forward to the day though and hope to see you all there. Should be a cracker

Regards, Mike

(aka tall funny looking fella)


----------



## Wally (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, it would be nice if the p*ssing contest can be put away now. Just good to see an expo on again.


----------



## percey39 (Nov 19, 2010)

Well unless someone know's of a better one wally it may be The Quiet Man. Never heard of it but if the beer is cold i will be there lol.

Quick question Mike are you going to personally do some shows for us?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for that Mike. People tend to forget their past when they are up there on their pedestal. Very well said.


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 19, 2010)

I suppose it would be different if the people within the VHS actually did give me the same as Mike received, but alas they didn't, I took a different path, I grew up in an area where there was no reptile group and knowledge came from people around you, teachers, parents, friends and family, and found my way to where I am today without their assistance....not grudges just fact. I had different teachers and show them the gratitude for what they taught me by sharing the knowledge and the experience they gave me. 

People within the reptile community are not the only ones that can share knowledge or have knowledge about reptiles...in fact many people have have a great deal of knowledge stay away from reptile groups for various personal reasons, many of the people I know today and continue to learn from distance themselves from groups and clubs to stay away from the politics of reptiles and concentrate on the gaining of knowledge. 

This event is a great way to get people into the keeping of reptiles, I would just like to see other groups get given the same opportunity to display their venomous snakes if they wish, the VHS should have approached other companies/called for letters of interest and then selected the company, not just given it to one of the committee members....as Mike said he gives up 2-3 days of work, wages, and costs him over $1000, so why not attempt to share the burden of such costs around the people who make a living from the display of these animals......especially when there is NO financial gain from it for Mike!


----------



## dottyback (Nov 22, 2010)

I have just become aware that the reptile expo falls on the same day as the big Melbourne pet and animal expo at Caulfield race course, what do people think about 2 big events falling on the same day? Good or bad??


----------



## kupper (Nov 22, 2010)

think it might be a stretch for both expos to be one at once ....... but the other expo isn't that crash hot so might be a good idea


----------



## AaronR (Nov 22, 2010)

IMO let both expo's feed off each other ie: encourage interstaters to come see both may b e worth consideringextending the hours of which the reptile expo is actually on maybe an all day and evenning event. cross trade with both


----------



## turtle1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I can see it being a problem for paying vendors that go to both.Roy Pails is one i can think of off the top of my head but i am sure there is others


----------



## turtle1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe Snakehandler could go there so he doesnt feel so left out!


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 22, 2010)

Been there done that, its one that I would only go to if I was paid to go, whereas I would have paid to display my vens at the reptile expo!.......I dont think the Pet expo will impact on the reptile expo as it is a totally different crowd........Roy may be affected, however going on what we had discussed when I attended it, he would do much better at the Reptile expo!


----------



## varanid_mike (Nov 22, 2010)

The pet expo is not as good as it used to be, we have been employed there for the last three (2 or 3) and it didn't seem to have the same impact last time as the ones before.
They will be missing mad about pets, us, Roy and one or two more as well as maybe 50 to 100 people who would come to the reptile expo over the pet expo.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 22, 2010)

Agreed Mike.
I have been to the Pet Expo at Caulfield as a visitor & exhibitor for many years.
I don't think it is very strong. Seemed larger crowds in earlier days and yes, a very different crowd to what can be expected at the VHS expo. I know where I shall be...... with pockets full of money! ;-)


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Can't wait!! Should be good.
http://vhs.com.au/2011-expo/


----------



## bigi (Jan 13, 2011)

there is very little info regarding the expo on the VHS website, in fact its just a flyer, where are all the details of who is attending, speakers, stall holders, stall prices, auctions, etc


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 13, 2011)

agreed bigi, i will be there no doubt! what are the kid age groups?


----------



## branca (Jan 16, 2011)

great, what time does it start and finish?


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

im just annoyed i can't be there, unemployment +no money= me not at the expo!!! but lizard lady will be there after a very long drive!!


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 18, 2011)

seeya there! hope to buy some sort of sexy snake from this


----------



## jesskie (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there guna be anyone with Skinks at the expo


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 21, 2011)

dottyback said:


> I have just become aware that the reptile expo falls on the same day as the big Melbourne pet and animal expo at Caulfield race course, what do people think about 2 big events falling on the same day? Good or bad??



The pet and animal expo in Caulfield is a BIG waste of time and money. I attended last year and was VERY dissappointed.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 21, 2011)

(posted in another thread but this seems to be where the discussion is)

will be attending this one .. first one id have attended so keen as mustard for it 

hopefully pic up a pair of hatchie bredli or diamonds


----------



## Defective (Jan 21, 2011)

WOOOOOHOOOO so i figured out a way (courtesy of carolyn) and am now going! gonna be a fun time and my first expo!


----------



## LizardLady (Jan 21, 2011)

Lambert said:


> WOOOOOHOOOO so i figured out a way (courtesy of carolyn) and am now going! gonna be a fun time and my first expo!



YAY!!! Gonna be heaps cool!


----------



## dazza74 (Jan 22, 2011)

i will be going for sure what time do the doors open and how much to get in ? hope i can find a female scrubby for my boy


----------



## Melusina (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm excited to go and learn about keeping pythons, and what python would be good for me. I hope they have lots of jungle carpets!!


----------



## werdy (Feb 1, 2011)

im going and looking forward to it. need ti get the courage to say gidday to people and then catch up for a drink


----------



## chewbacca (Feb 1, 2011)

cant wait!..who wants to have a few beers at the local pub afterwards?


----------



## AaronR (Feb 1, 2011)

chewbacca said:


> cant wait!..who wants to have a few beers at the local pub afterwards?



Im for that


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 1, 2011)

Starts at 9:00 and finishes at 17:00


----------



## trader (Feb 2, 2011)

dazza74 said:


> how much to get in ?



Looking at the banner on *The HerpTrader* website: 
adults $10
children $5
Family $25 (2 adults, 2 children)
*VHS* members admitted free 

It will be good!


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be there, very excited.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 2, 2011)

chewbacca said:


> cant wait!..who wants to have a few beers at the local pub afterwards?



Yep, me too. I live pretty close to the venue.


----------



## danieloflat (Feb 2, 2011)

what are kids classified as? 16 and under?


----------



## leighroy6 (Feb 6, 2011)

soooo cant wait only 2 weeks away  me first time goin to a reptile expo should be gutzy



chewbacca said:


> who wants to have a few beers at the local pub afterwards?



im keen for that, and the casino


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 6, 2011)

The casino?? VILE !

Can't wait for the day........ Not long now!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 6, 2011)

If I wanted to gamble, I'd hand feed my female Spencer's 
Haha just stirring!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 8, 2011)

anybody know if theres gunna be anygood skink sellers there????


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 8, 2011)

Scales & Tails team will be there, so please be sure to come up and say 'hello'. 
It's going to be a great day for sure.

cheers
Joy


----------



## kupper (Feb 8, 2011)

see you there joy  

make sure you come and say hello ...... if you need to be picked up from the airport let me know



Jay84 said:


> The casino?? VILE !
> 
> Can't wait for the day........ Not long now!


 

I was thinking Boutique afterwards and maybe kittens ?


----------



## leighroy6 (Feb 8, 2011)

kupper said:


> I was thinking Boutique afterwards and maybe kittens ?


 
sunds like a perfect day, reptile expo, pub, casino then kittens


----------



## Owzi (Feb 8, 2011)

Kittens aye, bit of family fun ;-)



geckos_are_great said:


> anybody know if theres gunna be anygood skink sellers there????


 
I'm sure there will be, Mark Wiltshire has been at the past two expos, from memory he had some very nice Kimberly Blue Tongues.

Have people seen the ad on the VHS facebook page? Dunno if this link will work-

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Let's go to Spearmint Rhino instead?!?!? My friends work there!!! Can maybe organise cheap entry????


----------



## chewbacca (Feb 8, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Yep, me too. I live pretty close to the venue.


 
awesome, i think ill be catching the train in now lol, and if i i buy a reptile im sure the pub wont mind me chillin at the bar with it..


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 8, 2011)

chewbacca said:


> awesome, i think ill be catching the train in now lol, and if i i buy a reptile im sure the pub wont mind me chillin at the bar with it..


 
Anyone who is buying reptiles and need a place to keep them while going out can drop them at mine as im 5 mins away! You may not get them back tho!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Anyone who is buying reptiles and need a place to keep them while going out can drop them at mine as im 5 mins away! You may not get them back tho!



I got this one Jay. I live 4 minutes away


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 8, 2011)

anybody know who is selling what?


----------



## beeman (Feb 8, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> anybody know who is selling what?


 
We will be selling some critters with legs and some without


----------



## kupper (Feb 8, 2011)

beeman said:


> We will be selling some critters with legs and some without


 
if you can send me what may be available might want to grab something before the expo starts in the morning


----------



## chewbacca (Feb 8, 2011)

ill be huntin either geckos or a pair of yellow beardies


----------



## trader (Feb 9, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> anybody know who is selling what?



We will be there at *The HerpShop* stall giving Brian a hand. Come and say G'day! 
Hubby and I will be selling our ackies see ad *103-400 *on* The HerpTrader*. They have grown a lot since the ad was placed, eating crickets, roaches and our home made 'lizard food'...we have some new hatchlings also. It will be a good day!


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 9, 2011)

*cant go to expo*

Hi guys

I cant go to the expo
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

My Dad has had a knee replacement and he is in Sydney so I have to fly out Friday morning and wont be back till Sunday night. He is being discharged from hospital and I have to be there for him as there isn't anyone else......

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Is there going to be any sort of program that describes all the stall holders.....I just feel so upset and like I am going to be missing out on knowing about all the great stuff out there...

I dont get to go to VHS meetings because I have to work Wednesday nights....

Is there any way I can get like an overview of the show?

Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## styxxpython (Feb 10, 2011)

is there credit card facilities for purchasing pythons or is it all cash sales?

cheers

sorry if this question was asked already.


----------



## trader (Feb 14, 2011)

Not long now....

*2011 VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo
Royal Melbourne Showgrounds
Saturday 19th February 2011*
*9.00am – 5.00pm*
Adult $10
Child $5
Family (2 adults/2 kids) $25
VHS members admitted free

Victorian Herpetological Society � 2011 VHS Expo​


----------



## edstar (Feb 14, 2011)

Will there be ATMs etc there? or best too bring cash?

So cant wait


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 14, 2011)

Those of you that are going to the VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo, hope you and your family and close friends all have a great time why your there.

l myself wont be going for certain reason l have not once attended any Reptile Expo, since the very first one in May 2006 at the Camberwell Civic Centre or Wild Expo in September 2004 in Sydney, and have no-inttension on doing so now or in the future.

l have better things to spend my hard earned money on rather than waste it at any Reptile Expos, such has going to the [deleted], which l reckon is far more entertaining and value for money each and everyone to their own opinion.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 14, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> Those of you that are going to the VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo, hope you and your family and close friends all have a great time why your there.
> 
> l myself wont be going for certain reason l have not once attended any Reptile Expo, since the very first one in May 2006 at the Camberwell Civic Centre or Wild Expo in September 2004 in Sydney, and have no-inttension on doing so now or in the future.
> 
> l have better things to spend my hard earn money on rather than waste it at any Reptile Expos, such has going to the [deleted], which l reckon is far more entertaining and value for money each and everyone to their own opinion.



Bad day, reptilian1933???



trader said:


> Not long now....
> 
> *2011 VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo
> Royal Melbourne Showgrounds
> ...




Can't wait!


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 14, 2011)

> Bad day, reptilian1933???


 No, he post the same thing every year. I was gonna book flights to Melbourne that weekend, but since he's not going I've cancelled LOL


----------



## Carpetpythonmorphs (Feb 14, 2011)

This expo is going to be awesome! 
Brian has done a fantastic job preparing such a massive event.
I can't wait to buy some of those minature bearded dragons I saw advertised on herp trader too.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 14, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> I got this one Jay. I live 4 minutes away


 
sorry, but i think i have this one 
i live 3 minutes away


----------



## Renenet (Feb 15, 2011)

Is there a list of exhibitors somewhere? Would love to be able to have some idea of who's there!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol @ reptillian1933.
Have fun at the airshow with all your buddies.


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 16, 2011)

I couldn't see this asked and answered anywhere.... but does anyone know if there is going to be an auction again this year? if so.. end of day as per last time??


----------



## trader (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes there will be an auction.


----------



## trader (Feb 16, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> ssssnakeman,
> try not get wet on Saturday when it rains.



It will be held indoors....in the 'Town Square Pavilion'.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 16, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> Those of you that are going to the VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo, hope you and your family and close friends all have a great time why your there.
> 
> l myself wont be going for certain reason l have not once attended any Reptile Expo, since the very first one in May 2006 at the Camberwell Civic Centre or Wild Expo in September 2004 in Sydney, and have no-inttension on doing so now or in the future.
> 
> l have better things to spend my hard earn money on rather than waste it at any Reptile Expos, such has going to the [deleted], which l reckon is far more entertaining and value for money each and everyone to their own opinion.



Maybe use your hard earned money on a spelling checker! Have fun at the airshow!


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 16, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Maybe use your hard earned money on a spelling checker! Have fun at the airshow!


 
l don't need to use my hard earned money on a spelling checker, least l won't be running into you at the airshow when l go carpetpythons.com.au, nor will l ever purchase any Reptiles from you now or in the next 20 years , you to have fun at the Reptile Expo when you go this Saturday.

Who would want to buy any of your designer Carpet Pythons from you not me mate, nothing is better than the pure bloodline Carpet & Diamond Pythons you see out in the wild where they all belong and should be.


----------



## kupper (Feb 16, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> l don't need to use my hard earned money on a spelling checker, least l won't be running into you at the airshow when l go carpetpythons.com.au, nor will l ever purchase any Reptiles from you now or in the next 20 years , you to have fun at the Reptile Expo when you go this Saturday.



some people just have too much time on there hands ..... 

come backs are supposed to have something witty in them , not reiterated info :lol: FAIL

anyways I cant wait to see everyone at the expo will be good to see what everyone is working on 

good to see the diversity in the advertising campaign this year , might bring in some new faces and hopefully some new keepers , after all it seems some of the older ones cough cough are getting a bit stale LOL


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 16, 2011)

trader said:


> Yes there will be an auction.




Oooooooh............. how exciting! Do we know what will be up for auction?!?!?!?!?


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 16, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Oooooooh............. how exciting! Do we know what will be up for auction?!?!?!?!?


 would also like to know about this


----------

